# How to Wire Additional Monitors to a Car DVD



## nataliegrey (Mar 24, 2011)

How to Wire Additional Monitors to a Car DVD??where can I mount it easily? Headrest, rooftop or sun visor?


----------



## Kilia (Mar 18, 2011)

One place that you can add another DVD monitor is in the headrest of the front passenger's or driver's seat. You can wire an additional monitor to a car DVD by first determining how big of a monitor you can use.


----------

